
Doodle Place - cloudmike
https://doodle-place.glitch.me
======
bananicorn
For anyone wondering what this does: You can click on "create a doodle" to be
presented with a blank canvas.

In there, you'll be able to freely draw something, which will then be rigged
and animated automatically - there's even different skeletons available, but
I've yet to see much of a difference, except for the type of animation.

If anyone has more time to play around with it, and finds out what the purpose
of this is (there doesn't have to be one, it's neat honestly) then feel free
to tell me :)

Edit: nevermind, this time, when opening I was placed into a queue, and
submitted my doodle (which will probably be shown to other participants).

You are shown a wireframe-landscape populated with all kinds of doodles, made
by other people (attention, due to the human nature, some of these might be
slightly NSFW). I can't really investigate this any further, since it kills my
Laptop performance-wise, but it's an interesting little thing.

------
benbristow
> This project has received too many requests, please try again later.

------
deanclatworthy
This doesn't work at all for me in chrome OSX. I have no idea what it's meant
to do either.

~~~
jypepin
same for me. I see a black screen, seems like I can submit a doodle (i have no
idea what it means) and that's all, I don't see anything else.

------
_pmf_
glitch.me is kind of intriguing, but I don't fully understand what kind of
applications it's useful for.

~~~
johnkpaul
I love glitch. I use it for lots of glue pieces in personal applications that
I'm just playing around with. I'd say that every piece of code in the past 2
years that isn't related to work has been somehow connected to a glitch
project/deployment.

I have no experience with using glitch professionally and actually assume that
it's not their target user.

